# Porsche 993 Carrera RS (1995) - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello...im back 

Porsche 993 RS from 1995 with 72000 kms on the clock was brought to us to see what we could do with the current state , was left to our discretion to provide 
the solution.
This had a name and was "Estado de Concurso" where the limit is define by the owner´s "will" .


















The general condition was not bad but the detail could not achieve the desired expectations of the owner who drove the car 400kms away from us.
But applying the philosophy of detail should get where we want , so let´s continue the report 


































Serious flaws in the painting, starting to clear coat failure , early appearance of a small spot of rust as a result of water infiltration by
rubber mounted poorly.


















Bonnet suporte broke.










Early paint jobs here and the preparation that involved a total of more than 8 purposeful trips to see how it ran, and also
ensure the quality , never enough in every bodyshop.











































Bumpers were cracked, repaired and ready to be painted.










Meanwhile reached our facilities the Roll Bar with 6 support belts to be installed and painted as the color of the RS.










Brought the seats to be leather repaired and detailed.










Dismantled and detailed.










Screws painted










Paint correction of the seats and protected with Zaino Z3.


















Ready to be stored until mounted again when we bring the RS to us.


















Rollbar tested and ready to be removed to be painted the color of 993.


















Days later it was time to collect the RS 993 to be detailed.










And what a day for collecting the car , pouring rain and huge traffic , at least served to test the rubber mounted and everything was 100%. 










Arrived to Car Detail


















6-point belts installed in the driver seat to show the owner how it looked.










Next day began the 2nd half of the marathon, after being washed and prepared it was time for correcting paint.

Sanding marks, swirls and holograms present and for those who think that the repainted panels do not cause trouble, take a look.



















































Despite the correction was 100% but the panel did not have the normal finish and we asked to repaint the panel again.










When you use Professional Bodyshop services it´s normal they agree without hesitation repaint the bonnet, and yes this time the level of painting 
was at great level, after correction the paint was simply fabulous.


















Taking advantage of the fact that the bonnet was out , we continued detailing and later helped us a lot as you'll see.










Continue...



































































Doors.


















5050










Parte inferior das portas


















Drivers door


























Rear bumper




































































Engine trunk


















Wing removed for a better correction and it needed...badly



































Rear side


































Roof with sanding marks , holograms and swirls.


























After 5 days paint correction the shape of the RS was like this.










Rear lights removed and corrected , inner parts of the bumper cleaned , polished and waxed.


















Side lights


























It was very handy to remove the bonnet.



































During the detailing of inside.


































Time of the wheel arches and rimms and it was spent a day and half, 2 people and a lot of elbow grease.


















Each one was polished.


















finished rimms


















Wheel arches











































Exausts polished


















Here with one layer of Z2 Pro


























Seats removed again for a perfect inside detail.


























Rollbar polished , cleanse and waxed with naviwax.


















Rear window cleaned and polished , and only without the seats we could do it.










Interior detailed










































Full substituion of the front lights


















Inner areas detailed.










Swissvax Crystal Rock curing.










I used the original measures to install the new badges.










Some details


















Motor


















After more than 200 hours of work the car came like this , hope you liked it 





















































































































more pics inside the Car Detail Studio.



























































Exterior pics






























































































































































Body vinil installed by a specialist for finishing the job.


















With a battery charger and a 997 4S car cover for protecting the dust , awaiting for collection.










Regards

Rui


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Simply amazing........


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Simply stunning work there


----------



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

Now that is what I would class as a complete detail  Thanks for taking the time to put this up, puts most of the pro's details in the studio to shame .... and on one of my all time favourite cars! Nice


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice 

Stunning work Rui!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm speechless, that's incredible, wow. Amazing, epic work!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Superb sir , take a bow:thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Sublime!

Simply sexy, surely one of the most impressive details I´ve ever seen.


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Stunning work Rui!
Incredible detailing work!
I really want to see the owner face when collecting that masterpiese!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic, that Guards Red in the end is so shiny and glossy, crazy!


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

That is just wonderful! It's what detailing is all about.
Great stuff


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Incredible work buddy :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

Wonderful! Brought back to it's former glory. It looks absolutely superb :thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

Great job! Bravo!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

WOW, love it!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Simply fantastic work, as usual, Rui. A friend of mine has a 993RS and they're amazing cars. I imagine that the owner was ecstatic when the car was picked up and really enjoyed the 400km journey home.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Rui , you have done this Porsche justice again, despite it's age you have made it look brand new again :thumb:

Bravissimo !!!!!!!!

Mario*


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

what an epic detail and attention to details too and superb photos aswell :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Breezy said:


> what an epic detail and attention to details too and superb photos aswell :thumb:


*Thanks Breezy*



Eurogloss said:


> *Rui , you have done this Porsche justice again, despite it's age you have made it look brand new again :thumb:
> 
> Bravissimo !!!!!!!!
> 
> Mario*


*It was a challenge Mario *



MattOz said:


> Simply fantastic work, as usual, Rui. A friend of mine has a 993RS and they're amazing cars. I imagine that the owner was ecstatic when the car was picked up and really enjoyed the 400km journey home.


*He will collect in a couple of days and i wonder also the face he will make *



Mark M said:


> WOW, love it!


*Thanks Mark*



slobodank said:


> Great job! Bravo!


*Thanks*



BareFacedGeek said:


> Wonderful! Brought back to it's former glory. It looks absolutely superb :thumb:


*Thanks*



Swell.gr said:


> Incredible work buddy :thumb:


*Thanks Mike*



Wax-IT.be said:


> That is just wonderful! It's what detailing is all about.
> Great stuff


*Thanks *



Tiauguinho said:


> Fantastic, that Guards Red in the end is so shiny and glossy, crazy!


*Obrigado Tiago*



DAREM said:


> Stunning work Rui!
> Incredible detailing work!
> I really want to see the owner face when collecting that masterpiese!


*Thanks and me too *



Posambique said:


> Sublime!
> 
> *Thanks*
> 
> Simply sexy, surely one of the most impressive details I´ve ever seen.


*A lot of work trust me , thanks*



bigslippy said:


> Superb sir , take a bow:thumb:


*Thanks*



RussZS said:


> I'm speechless, that's incredible, wow. Amazing, epic work!


*Thanks Russ*



moshinho said:


> Nice
> 
> Stunning work Rui!


*Obrigado amigo*



DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


*Thanks*



Smurf. said:


> Now that is what I would class as a complete detail  Thanks for taking the time to put this up, puts most of the pro's details in the studio to shame .... and on one of my all time favourite cars! Nice


*Thanks Smurf*



dekerf1996 said:


> Simply stunning work there


*Thanks*



JakeWhite said:


> Simply amazing........


*Thanks*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Breezy said:


> what an epic detail and attention to details too and superb photos aswell :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Wow!! :doublesho

This has it all: amazing attention to detail, great pics and, for me anyway, one of my all time fave cars (I do love a 911 RS as many know :argie: :argie.

Will be revisiting this one again and again to admire :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

VIPER said:


> Wow!! :doublesho
> 
> This has it all: amazing attention to detail, great pics and, for me anyway, one of my all time fave cars (I do love a 911 RS as many know :argie: :argie.
> 
> Will be revisiting this one again and again to admire :thumb:


Thanks Viper and next in line is a 930 Turbo for almost the same thing :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ooooh, nice!!! Looking forward to that one already :argie:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

VIPER said:


> Ooooh, nice!!! Looking forward to that one already :argie:


Well before that i did a Aston Martin from 2005


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic write up and stunning work as ever Rui! :thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Yet again impressive work Rui, you keep raising the bar of what's achievable.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

matt_83 said:


> Fantastic write up and stunning work as ever Rui! :thumb:





Ebbe J said:


> Yet again impressive work Rui, you keep raising the bar of what's achievable.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


Thank you guys for your kind words :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic attention to detail, great work.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Beautiful Rui. Plenty of attention to restore a wonderful car.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic attention to detail, great work.





Beau Technique said:


> Beautiful Rui. Plenty of attention to restore a wonderful car.


Thank you mates :thumb:

It was a huge pleasure to detail this car


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

:argie:EXCELLENT work Rui:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

I always enjoy your Estado de Concurso write-ups! Amazing work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Gleamingkleen said:


> :argie:EXCELLENT work Rui:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thanks Jay :thumb:



toni said:


> I always enjoy your Estado de Concurso write-ups! Amazing work :thumb:


It´s our best work and we can reach a better finish in everything.
Thanks man for your kind words :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Gleamingkleen said:


> :argie:EXCELLENT work Rui:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Jay i noticed in your Bentley work that you use a compact camera for your pics , and they all look great .
What model is if you don´t mind say ??

Regards

Rui


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top banana Rui


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simply stunning job lost for words end result stunning, thanks for sharing


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Top banana Rui





Derekh929 said:


> Simply stunning job lost for words end result stunning, thanks for sharing


Thanks guys and more to come soon , 930 Turbo...in a couple of weeks time, meanwhile a nice AM vantage


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

one of my favoutite cars, what a brilliant job on that. love your work dude


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

jubileebug said:


> one of my favoutite cars, what a brilliant job on that. love your work dude


Thanks and very glad you like my work :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

A most excellent display of talent my friend ! Did the owner want to adopt you when he saw the car ??


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Amazing work guys!!!!
The car became as a brand new!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

stefstef said:


> Amazing work guys!!!!
> The car became as a brand new!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> A most excellent display of talent my friend ! Did the owner want to adopt you when he saw the car ??


He only see the pics and he´s going to collect it very soon 

Thanks Jesse :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing Rui as per usual, your standards are superb.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Simply stunning mate,love it top
Work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

JJ_ said:


> Amazing Rui as per usual, your standards are superb.





simon burns said:


> Simply stunning mate,love it top
> Work :thumb:


Many thanks mates :thumb:


----------



## MEg-LitU (Sep 26, 2008)

long time since my last visit here at DW. :wave:

What an unbelievable work we have here, simply remarkable Rui!! :buffer:

Love to see all the details in your work, a genius as always! :thumb:

Abraço!


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

WoW what a work! Really impressive!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work..brillant finish..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

MEg-LitU said:


> long time since my last visit here at DW. :wave:
> 
> What an unbelievable work we have here, simply remarkable Rui!! :buffer:
> 
> ...


You must come here more often , its one of the best detailing foruns around.
Thanks for your kind words :thumb:



tfonseca said:


> WoW what a work! Really impressive!


Thanks man :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Amazing work..brillant finish..


Thanks tony :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

You know mate... freakin' great!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

TCD said:


> You know mate... freakin' great!


Gracias Jose :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

super robô, parabéns


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jakub555 said:


> super robô, parabéns


Well..thanks i guess :lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work Rui! The results are stunning!:thumb:

Enjoyed the write-up and photos too.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work Rui! The results are stunning!:thumb:
> 
> Enjoyed the write-up and photos too.


Thanks John :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

briliant work! really astonishing

Its great to have costumers that alloy us to do such work! congrat 

abraço


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work Rui. I love reading your write ups, they're some of the best on DW and the level of detail is unbelievable. I almost wish i lived in Portugal so you could detail my car!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> briliant work! really astonishing
> 
> Its great to have costumers that alloy us to do such work! congrat
> 
> abraço


*Obrigado amigo *



JBirchy said:


> Amazing work Rui. I love reading your write ups, they're some of the best on DW and the level of detail is unbelievable. I almost wish i lived in Portugal so you could detail my car!


*Thanks a lot my friend :thumb:*


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

What a turnaround! Very nice work indeed! :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Suberman said:


> What a turnaround! Very nice work indeed! :thumb:


thanks :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

That is one of the best complete details I have ever seen if not the best.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Bod42 said:


> That is one of the best complete details I have ever seen if not the best.


Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Superb end result Rui:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> Superb end result Rui:thumb:


Kind words , mate :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

On my amazing work, another of my all time favourite cars aswell


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks beautiful, nice work work mate


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

That looks fab, great work !!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Lupostef said:


> On my amazing work, another of my all time favourite cars aswell





dhiren_motilal said:


> looks beautiful, nice work work mate





Scatty said:


> That looks fab, great work !!


Thank you guys , have a nice 2012 :thumb:


----------

